
19,475 Targeted Outreach Emails with 20 Lines of Code - rcavezza
http://www.growhack.com/2016/10/targeted-outreach-email-with-20-lines-of-code/
======
detaro
Sending messages to all users on a board, after being blocked halfway through,
isn't "targeted outreach", that's SPAM.

